# Columbia predator issues



## Eric St Pierre (Jan 5, 2021)

I am having some issues with my Columbia predator taper. I have only used it on a few jobs and now when I am running tapes mud is coming out the fill nozzle. Wondering how I can fix this. 

I am having a hard time with tapes pulling too. Any tricks/tips?


----------



## KonaTaper (Apr 8, 2019)

Eric St Pierre said:


> I am having some issues with my Columbia predator taper. I have only used it on a few jobs and now when I am running tapes mud is coming out the fill nozzle. Wondering how I can fix this.
> 
> I am having a hard time with tapes pulling too. Any tricks/tips?





Eric St Pierre said:


> I am having some issues with my Columbia predator taper. I have only used it on a few jobs and now when I am running tapes mud is coming out the fill nozzle. Wondering how I can fix this.
> 
> I am having a hard time with tapes pulling too. Any tricks/tips?


its usually some kind of trash caught in the filler valve, clean it well and it should take care of the issue.


----------

